# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Türk tarihinde tolu (dolu)

## bozok

*Türk tarihinde tolu (dolu)*


*Rıza Zelyut*
*GüNEş GAZETESİ* 
*13 Eylül 2008*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Geçen gün tanıttığım *Taştaki Türkler** isimli kitap, Türk tarihiyle ilgili olarak önümüze muazzam malzemeler koymaktadır. Ben; bugünkü yazımda, sadece iki fotoğraf üzerinde yorum yapıp tarihçilerimize bir kapı aralamak istiyorum. Sözünü ettiğim konu; aynı zamanda Anadolu Aleviliğinin kültürel temellerinden birisini de aydınlatacağı için çok önemlidir. 

***

Anadolu Alevilerine özgü bir ibadet biçimi olan cem törenlerinde; kurban lokma edildikten (yendikten) sonra dolu içilir. Dolu; 1 kadeh şarap veya rakıdır. Dolu; kutsal bir içki kabul edilir. Sadece önde gelenlere sunulan doluyu alan kişi; iki eliyle tutarak dedenin önüne gelip diz çökerek dara durur. Dede duasını okuyarak o doluyu kutsar. Bundan sonra can doluyu sırreder (gizler/içer). 

Anadolu Aleviliği'nin sembol ismi şah İsmail Hatayi'nin deyişlerinde ve nefeslerinde; (Bizim içtiğimiz dolu/ Erenlerin dolusudur) yine onun öğrencisi Pir Sultan Abdal'da *'dolu içmek'* terimi çok sık geçer. Dolu içmek, bugün Tahtacı (ağaçeri ) Türkleri arasında aynı zamanda yeminleşmek, antlaşmak anlamında da kullanılır. Buna Alevi Ağaçeri Türkleri *'dolu bölüşmek'* derler. Tahtakuşlar Köyü'nden uzman Alibey Kudar'ın anlattığına göre dolu bölüşmek, yeminleşmek; bir anlaşmayı sağlama bağlamak için yapılır. Dolu bölüşmeyi çiğneyen kişi büyük günah işlemiş kabul edilir. Dolu sözcüğünün eski biçimi* 'tolu'*dur. Türkçe'deki t/d değişimi sonucunda dolu olmuştur.


*BALBALLARDAKİ DOLU*

Dolu içmek; en eski dönemlerdeki Türkler arasında da tıpkı bugün Alevi Ağaçeri (Tahtacı) Türkleri arasında olduğu gibi* yeminleşmek işareti* idi. üzellikle; hakana bağlı beyler mecliste (cemde) kendilerine sunulan toluyu (1 kadeh şarabı veya pirinç rakısını) iki elleriyle tutarak ve hakanın önünde diz çökerek içerlerdi. (Bu konuda ayrıntılar için Prof. Emel Esin'in makalelerine bakınız.) Bu duruş bağlılığı ve ant içmeyi temsil ederdi. Aynı duruş ve tutuş Anadolu Alevi cemlerinde devam etmektedir.

Bazı oğuz beylerinin ellerinde tolu (kadeh) olduğu* halde dik biçimde gömüldüğü* de kazılardan anlaşılıyor. Burada, tolu, Tanrı Kara Han'a olan saygıyı ve bağlılığı anlatıyor olsa gerektir. Tolu (dolu) tutan insan heykelleri Avrasya Türk coğrafyasının her yanında karşımıza çıkmaktadır.

1320'lerde Kuzey Karadeniz hattına geçen gezgin İbni Batuta, buradaki hakana, karısının bir kadeh şarap sunduğunu yazmaktadır. Hakan, doluyu içtikten sonra kendisi de eşine sunar. İşte bu gelenek aslında dolu sunmak ve dolu bölüşmek geleneğinin en açık göstergesidir. Hakana bağlılığı anlatan tolu içme geleneği; bölgenin Mü 700 yıllarından beri egemeni olan Kıpçak Türkleri arasında da kuvvetle yaşıyordu. 

ülen beyleri temsil eden balballarda (mezar taşı biçiminde yontulmuş insan heykelleri) bu duruş ve tutuş biçimi açıkça görülmektedir. Beli kemerli, kemerine kısa kılıç veya hançer asılmış beyler; tolu içmektedirler. Dolu, binlerce yıl önce Türkler arasında hakana veya Tanrı'ya bağlılığı anlatan bir simge olmuştur. Bunlar mezar taşı olarak düzenlenen tarihsel eserlerdir. 


*HAKKARİ'DE BİLE*

Tolu tutan balballar, sadece Moğolistan, Kırgızistan, Ukrayna gibi en eski Türk yurtlarında değil Anadolu'da; özellikle de Doğu Anadolu'da ortaya çıkartılmıştır. Hakkari'de bulunup Van müzesinde mezar taşı biçiminde sergilenen balballar ile Kırgızistan'daki yüzlerce balbal duruş ve sunulan malzeme açısından birbirine son derece benzemektedir. Belde kemer; kemere sokulu iki ağızlı hançer, kılıç ve iki elle tutulan tolu... İslam öncesi döneme özgü olan bu duruş ve tutuş biçimi; Kıpçak ve Hun Türklerinin Oğuzlar'dan yüzlerce yıl önce Anadolu'ya geldiklerini gösteren somut belgelerdir.

Zaten Mü 7. yüzyıl'da Kuzey Karadeniz hattına egemen olan İskit (Saka) Türklerinin savaşçı kadınlarının görüntüleri de eski Urfa'da yapılan kazılarda elde edilmiş bulunuyor. Hunların 5. yüzyılın başında Kafkaslar üzerinden geçerek Suriye'ye kadar uzanan bölgeleri istila ettikleri bilinen bir gerçek. Bugün sarı Kürt diye sunulan insan tipi Kıpçak Türkleri'nin torunlarıdırlar.
Doğu Anadolu'nun Türkler tarafından çok önceden yurt tutulduğunu gösteren bir diğer bulgu da Hakkari Gevaruk Yaylası'da bulunan kaya resimleridir. Bu piktogramlardaki dağ keçileri tıpkı Doğu ve Orta Asya'da çizilen dağkeçileri resimlerinin üslubu ile taşlara kazınmışlardır. (Bakınız: Taştaki Türkler) 
730 yılında Orhon Irmağı kıyısına dikilen Türk yazıtlarında en üstte damga olarak dağ keçisi bulunmaktadır. Yani Türklerin ana totemi kurttan önce dağkeçisi olmuştur. 

Elde edilen bu yeni bulgular gösteriyor ki *Anadolu, Malazgirt'ten çok önce Türkleşmeye açılmıştır.* Yine Alevilerinin cem töreni; Türk tarihinin İslam öncesinden gelen öğeleriyle yaratılmıştır. Bunun başka kanıtlarından birisi olan *kutsal geyik* olgusunu da ayrı bir yazıda ortaya koyacağız.


*Bk:http: www.biroybil.com/showthread.php?t=9370
...

----------


## bozok

*AND-İüME KADEHLERİ* 

İslamiyetten önce tüm Türk toplumlarında and-içme törenleri önemli yer tutardı. Bahaeddin ügel, *Dünden Bugüne Türk Kültürünün Gelişme üağları* adlı eserinde (Türk Dünyası Araştırmaları Vakfı yayını, İstanbul 2001) şu ifadeleri kullanmaktadır (sayfa 292)
*"Yüeçi kralının başı altınlatılıp and kadehi yapıldı. Büyük devlet akit ve andları bu kadehle yapıldı. Göktürk devleti kendisini eski Juan-Juan devletinin mirasçısı olarak gördü. M.ü.43 yılında Hunlar ile üin elçileri arasında andlaşmalar "and kadehi" ile yapıldı."* 
Bu sözlerden anlaşılacağı üzere tüm önemli olaylarda (tahta çıkma veya diğer bir devlet ile yapılan anlaşmalarda) and içilmektedir. Burada dikkat çeken söz and içildiği asla and-söylenmediğidir. Ayrıca bugün kullanmakta olduğumuz "anlaşma" sözünün aslı "andlaşma" olduğu görülüyor. Yani, karşılıklı oturup anlaşma imzalanmıyordu, kadeh kaldırılıp and-içiliyordu. And içilen kadehin adı da "tolu" idi. Aynı eserin 295 sayfasında ise şu sözler vardır 
*"Cengiz hanın küçük oğlu tahta çıkmadan önce, kendi yerine, Toluy'un han olmasını istemişti. Tahta çıkarken kadehi Toluy'un elinden aldı. Orada bulunanların hepsi 9 defa diz çöktüler."* 
Moğollarda and kadehi olan "tolu" öylesine önemseniyordu ki Cengiz Han oğullarından birine Toluy adını verdi. B. ügel, üzbek sarayındaki Kımız (at sütü) içme töresini şu şekilde aktarmaktadır (sayfa 297) 
"Padişah, kımız adı ile ünlü olan temiz içkiyi biraz içer ve devletin en ileri gelenine ikram eder. O da kadehin tümünü içer. İçki içme, böylece töre üzere sürer gider. Beyler ile komutanlar tamam olduktan sonra askerlere sıra gelir." 
Yazının henüz pek az kullanıldığı dönemlerde verilen sözün büyük önemi vardı. Bu bakımdan and-içme törenlerinde kullanılan kadeh (tolu) özel olarak yapılır ve Türk toplumlarının çeşitli kutsal hayvanları bu kadehte şekillenirdi. Alttaki resimlerde çeşitli Türk toplumlarının, günümüzde müzelere konmuş olan, and tolularını görüyoruz. Bu kadehlerin boynuz gibi eğri olduklarına dikkatinizi çekerim. Her birinde İslamiyetten önceki Türk toplumlarında kutsal sayılmış olan geyik, at, vaşak, dağ keçisi ve aslan gibi hayvanlar tolu ile estetik bir şekilde bütünleşmişlerdir. Bu kadehlerin yapımında önceleri içi boş dağ keçisi boynuzu kullanılırken, zamanla altın veya gümüş, bazen de bakır madenleri kullanılmıştır.

Bu tolu kadehlere Yunanca "Rhytos" ve İngilizce "Rhyton" (okunuşu rayton) denmektedir. Fakat İngilizce rayt olarak okunan ve "Rite" olarak yazılan sözcük ise "töre" demektir. şu halde sözcüğün Rayt-On şeklinde söylenişine bakarsak and içmek için kullanılan tolu kadehinin anlamı "Evrensel Töre" olmaktadır. Bu bağlamda Fransızca "rituel" ve İngilizce "ritual" sözcükleri "töreye bağlı ayin" anlamlarını içerirler. Tüm Asya ve Avrupa'daki kadim kültürlerin and-içme törenlerinde kadim Türk kültürüne ait kutsal hayvanları içeren tolu kadehlerini yüzyıllar, hatta binyıllar boyunca kullanmış olmaları basit bir tesadüf olamaz.

Doç. Dr. Haluk BERKMEN

 
[/font] 




http://www.yenidenergenekon.com/376-and-icme-kadehleri/

----------

